# mobile home skirting ideas



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok im trying to figure a nice way to skirt my mobile inexpensively, i really would like the rock, becuase we live on a mountain of it. any suggestions or pictures of your skirting to give me some ideas? i need to block the winds before winter.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

we have a steel door company in town and skirted our with insulated steel doors.
depending on your area you might be able to find such scrap doors cheap. 
on our new double wide the plan is to pour a narrow footing and use treated lumber to make a frame then sheet it with concrete board and insulate the back with ridgid foam wont be cheap but wont let mice under either


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We had a mobile in the PA mountains years ago and we made a wooden frame (pressure treated only where it touched the ground) and covered the frame with sheets of particle board. Then we painted the particle board and intended to insulate it on the back but never got that far. We even made a built in planter box in the front under the bay window.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I also need my mobile home skirted. After looking around for over a year and being very discouraged by prices, I have settled on using vinyl sofit on top of a thin 1x4 frame. Most everything else I priced (new) is at least $450 for materials and then whatever the installers would charge (if you use them).

I already bought the 1x4's which means with the sofit and my own installation it will run me about $300 total for a 16x72.

One idea would be to check with some MH dealers who have repossessions for sale. Most of the time they will take the skirting with them in the repossession and will sell it to you for way less than you could buy it new. You would have to install it yourself.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Me too! Me too!

An idea I had was to look for some picket fencing, about 4 ft high ... it would have to be solid fencing, though (no spaces between the slats) and attach it directly to the trailer ... maybe use the foamboard insulation behind it?!

My skirting isn't in terrible shape, but it is falling off here and there, grrrr.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Steel barn siding works as well .
I personally want something to keep critters out as well as stop the cold wind.
Plan to spread borax under the house as well to discourage bugs.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

We used block and brick for the permanence(sp), basically we wanted to move on and not look back at the previous project. It had poorly installed block so it was a redo thing already. I've got a friend that did the wood frame/particle board but just moisture alone is killing it. Most everything I've seen used relies on a wood frame which just means trouble later. I have one friend that used the fake plastic rock panels over wood frame and he's installing block right now.
If you have rock by all means use it, but it will take a good footer and possibly block behind it depending on the shape and size of your rock. I would dig and pour a footer and start stacking rock and mortar.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

beeman thats really what i prefer,and i do have the rocks, we grow them here. lol
i also never thought about calling the place where i got my home and checking on the repos, thanks dhac, i like all the suggestions here, ill have to check out all of them. thanks everyone!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cinder block! Looks good. Lasts. No creepy crawlies. No re-do.

I have the block that's textured on one side.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

We are going through the same thing here . We just got done residing the mobile home and are in the midst of painting it . Then we have to do the trim . After that it's the belly repair . Then the skirting . 
We have a big problem here with the ground heaving in the winter . The ground here has a high water table and the ground heaves 6-12 inches around the home . We had a frame with the particle board previously . The ground heaved so hard it pushed the boards up onto the mobile home and broke the frame and particle board and damaged the mobile home siding. 
On the backside two years ago we did an experiment with some carpet pieces that I had picked up here and there . We tacked it up to the bottom of the siding . Actually it worked really well . We put the backing side out. 
The reality of it is we need a flexible skirting . One that is waterproof and flexible . So I have been investigating marine grade carpet . Putting it backing side out . I believe it could be primed and painted to match the home . I also think it would block the cold air too . Whatcha think ?


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> Steel barn siding works as well .
> I personally want something to keep critters out as well as stop the cold wind.
> Plan to spread borax under the house as well to discourage bugs.


I agree with the steel. We have roofing contractors and barn builders here that will sell their scraps really cheap. (Some will give it away)If they're not all the same color, paint them or pile rocks up in front of the metal. If you are a DIY and haven't dealt with the sheets of metal, they are easy. You can cut in crosswise about 6 inches or so, put your foot on it beside the cut and tear it on across. I can take a 16 ft piece and have it in 4- 4 ft pieces in less than 5 minutes. And I'm a Girl!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've seen people use railroad ties, but I don't know how well they work.
I think the mobile home may hae been sitting right on the ties.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> I've seen people use railroad ties, but I don't know how well they work.
> I think the mobile home may hae been sitting right on the ties.


 Railroad ties would be a haven for a vast variety of vermin. I hate to think of how many snakes would love to live in them. I like the footer idea with textured concrete blocks.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else's house but with the size of mine (16x72), it would cost almost $700 just for the block. That's without the cool look on one side.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah Dahc, 16 x 80 here too, cant afford alot, im thinking the rocks that we grow and some mortar


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

I like the idea of native rock. I just bought a small-one bedroom trailer (14x40) and was wondering how I was going to skirt it. I think that is how I will do it. Before I was going for the soffit idea.

Unfortantly (in only this one case!) my hacienda does not grow rocks, but there is a quarry fairly close that sells block sized rock fairly cheap if you'll haul it yourself, so I guess I need to do some pricing.


----------

